# Least Favorite Boss In A Game?



## DivaCrossing (Aug 14, 2014)

Who's your least favorite boss to fight in any game?

My least favorite would be Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts 2. He was extremely hard to beat the first time.

I dunno, maybe it's because I was such an average player.

Well, what do you guys think?


----------



## Jawile (Aug 14, 2014)

PIKMIN 3: QUAGGLED MIRECLOPS

I have been able to do a no-death run of EVERY boss in this game except for this one. He is a pain in the A**. He stomps around, making the mud below him turn into water, which means death to every Pikmin besides blues. But you have to attack those feet he stomps around with, so a good amount of Pikmin will die if you send out non blue or winged Pikmin to attack his feet. And when he falls over and you can attack him, he will use his tongue to eat up any Pikmin on his body. And you have to call your Pikmin back the second he opens his mouth, because his tongue is freaking GIANT and will move around very quickly.

It's very satisfying seeing it die, though, because it lets out a big roar and falls into the ground, getting stuck in the mud. And since there is grass on top of it, if you go back to where it's enormous body is stuck in the mud the next day, there will be a ton of Pellet Posies grown on top of it, and butterflies.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Probably either the Quaggled Mireclops or the Plasma Wrath from Pikmin 3.


----------



## n64king (Aug 14, 2014)

WHAT. SOMEONE TOOK MY BOSS ALREADY AND THEN SOMEONE AGREED WITH IT ALREADY. *Quaggled Mireclops* Pikmin 3, literally made me stop playing the game it's like you miss your turn once and you're constantly either screw because your Pikmin always get stepped on, or the opposite end is the thing wants to run too far away from you and you can never get close enough. Sheesh. Don't like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although maybe to be a little more unique, I did just think of the Baby Incarnate dream in Catherine (PS3/360) and I hated that one, it comes up attacking you from below and across the sides of the block tower you have to climb, and the crying and wailing that the baby does is so obnoxious you just wanna slap it down, but it's okay because it's an evil baby we don't want it.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> WHAT. SOMEONE TOOK MY BOSS ALREADY AND THEN SOMEONE AGREED WITH IT ALREADY. *Quaggled Mireclops* Pikmin 3, literally made me stop playing the game it's like you miss your turn once and you're constantly either screw because your Pikmin always get stepped on, or the opposite end is the thing wants to run too far away from you and you can never get close enough. Sheesh. Don't like it.



On the note of Pikmin, one boss I NEVER want to fight again is the Pileated Snagret from Pikmin 2. Not only did I have to reset multiple times to avoid devastating purple Pikmin losses, but I also had a tough time beating it due to how long it took. Even the Waterwraith is better than that.

Also, Cragma from The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Cress (Aug 14, 2014)

I've found an easy way for almost every Pikmin boss. :/ The only one I still have trouble with is the Man-at-Legs. I hate that one.

My answer would probably be the Shadow Queen in Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door or the Demon Wall in Final Fantasy XII (I seriously can't beat it. X()


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 14, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've found an easy way for almost every Pikmin boss. :/ The only one I still have trouble with is the Man-at-Legs. I hate that one.
> 
> My answer would probably be the Shadow Queen in Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door or the Demon Wall in Final Fantasy XII (I seriously can't beat it. X()



Really? Personally, I find the Man-At-Legs qute easy. You do use the wall strategy, right?


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

THIS GUY


----------



## AlphaWolf (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh my! Shadow Queen is such a hard boss. You have to have so many items and be strategic to beat her! Spoiled Rotten from Wario Land is also very dumb. ><


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2014)

Kind of a lame boss but the last Bowser encounter in Super Mario 3D Land was so annoying. It took me a while to finally get past it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2014)

Sir Sweet from Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero? takes the cake for most annoying boss at the top of my head. The game itself is already pretty difficult, but this guy was a pain. I lost 500+ "lives" to this guy even on the easiest mode.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 14, 2014)

AlphaWolf said:


> Oh my! Shadow Queen is such a hard boss. You have to have so many items and be strategic to beat her! Spoiled Rotten from Wario Land is also very dumb. ><



>shadow queen
>hard

get good at games


Also, I really hope you aren't listing tutorial boss as being a challenge


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/thumb/5/53/XY_Olympia.png/320px-XY_Olympia.png]

ANNOYING sigilyph and her puzzle was stupid


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Aug 14, 2014)

BOWSER but oly in paper mario for n64, well sorta sticker star. those 2 battles dont make sense at all


----------



## Silversea (Aug 14, 2014)

Ninja Gaiden 2 chapter 3 metal dragon wyrm boss I hate it and spent hours on it and never beat it.

Shadow queen wasn't that bad. Bowser in Paper Mario 1 was harder.

Also Metroid Prime Thardus on hard difficulty is terrifying. He just spam steamrolls in dense fog (so you can't see anything), and he chases you around so you can't run out of the way.


----------



## Cress (Aug 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, Sir Sweet, takes the cake. I see what you did there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Really? Personally, I find the Man-At-Legs qute easy. You do use the wall strategy, right?



What wall strategy? X|

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is no such thing as the wall strategy on the internet anywhere.


----------



## Juudai (Aug 14, 2014)

Biolizard from SA2B.
Beat him again today, but every time I'm reminded why I hate that battle.
//the one after it is the best though xx
//I like switching with my sister.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2014)

Juudai said:


> Biolizard from SA2B.
> Beat him again today, but every time I'm reminded why I hate that battle.
> //the one after it is the best though xx
> //I like switching with my sister.



rushing water op plz nerf next patch

Though honestly, aside from the very last part which sometimes goes perfect and other times disastrous I don't have much trouble anymore.  Probably played against it too much though, since I do remember it being pretty frustratingly hard way back.

Also, its theme is pretty fantastic imo, so all the time it takes to beat is worth it to me.


Off the top of my head though, the only boss I can really remember giving me some notable degree of trouble that persists even to this day is the third phase of the Puppet Ganon fight in the Windwaker.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 15, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Heh, Sir Sweet, takes the cake. I see what you did there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



uh
just hide behind one of those wall barricades in the arena when it's about to shoot at you, and when it stops shooting just start throwing Pikmin


----------



## AlphaWolf (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought Bowser in Paper Mario 1 was super easy! I just didn't like when he healed himself 30 HP ;/


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Off the top of my head though, the only boss I can really remember giving me some notable degree of trouble that persists even to this day is the third phase of the Puppet Ganon fight in the Windwaker.


Puppet Ganon is the hardest for me too. I first played Wind Waker when I was really young and back then I had trouble with most of the bosses, but Puppet Ganon is still difficult for me to this day.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 15, 2014)

Dark Link and Phantom Ganon from Ocarina of Time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Puppet Ganon is the hardest for me too. I first played Wind Waker when I was really young and back then I had trouble with most of the bosses, but Puppet Ganon is still difficult for me to this day.



This may sound weird, but he wasn't that hard for me
but i was playing the Wii U version, so it may have been easier.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 15, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've found an easy way for almost every Pikmin boss. :/ The only one I still have trouble with is the Man-at-Legs. I hate that one.
> 
> My answer would probably be the Shadow Queen in Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door or the Demon Wall in Final Fantasy XII (I seriously can't beat it. X()



For the man at legs,I just keep a good distance and constantly run while the beams shoot at me.Then once it stops,I attack.The most I've ever lot in that one is three pikmin,usually none die.


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Vaati in Minish Cap was HORRID.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Puppet Ganon is the hardest for me too. I first played Wind Waker when I was really young and back then I had trouble with most of the bosses, but Puppet Ganon is still difficult for me to this day.



Funny thing is that's the _only_ phase of the fight I have trouble with.

First and second phases are chumps.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> This may sound weird, but he wasn't that hard for me
> but i was playing the Wii U version, so it may have been easier.


It could be, I haven't gotten to play the Wii U version yet so I'm not sure how the two versions compare. I think it's just the hardest for me because I have terrible aim.



LambdaDelta said:


> Funny thing is that's the _only_ phase of the fight I have trouble with.
> 
> First and second phases are chumps.


Yeah, the snake phase is really the only part I have trouble with. He just moves so fast for me, I can never aim my arrows correctly.


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It could be, I haven't gotten to play the Wii U version yet so I'm not sure how the two versions compare. I think it's just the hardest for me because I have terrible aim.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the snake phase is really the only part I have trouble with. He just moves so fast for me, I can never aim my arrows correctly.



The snake part is easier in the Wii U version because the addition of another analog stick allows for strafing while aiming your arrows.  It's still difficult, but it's more manageable to line up your shot


----------



## Cress (Aug 16, 2014)

Jawile said:


> uh
> just hide behind one of those wall barricades in the arena when it's about to shoot at you, and when it stops shooting just start throwing Pikmin



Well, that's not really a strategy, it more of common sense. Even though it doesn't even work well because he can just walk over the wall.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, another one I can add to the list! Boolossus from Luigi's Mansion! The boss itself isn't difficult, but I can never get higher than a bronze on it. Everything else I have silver or gold on, but he's still just a bronze.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 16, 2014)

The sand worm Heartless boss in Agrabah in Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days. The targeting to hit the boxes at it is just so iffy.

Also, Brawly in RSE. Well, more Emerald. But he's super difficult at the point when you're meant to fight him - I usually just go back later, Flash is useless in that game.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 16, 2014)

Whaaat, people don't like Shadow Queen? She's awesome. There's nothing wrong with using a little strategy in a final boss fight lol. 



LambdaDelta said:


> Off the top of my head though, the only boss I can really remember giving me some notable degree of trouble that persists even to this day is the third phase of the Puppet Ganon fight in the Windwaker.



Probably this for me. I've only played WW once, though, so if I ever pick it up again (hopefully the Wii U version this time), I'll have to see if it's any easier for me.


----------



## Tessie (Aug 16, 2014)

probably Puppet Ganon from windwaker....he was just so tedious and annoying for me


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 16, 2014)

The chariot/justice boss from persona 3. It's technically two shadows and you have to kill them both at the same time, otherwise they revive eachother, but my a-hole teammates always finish one of them off with an attack that only damages one enemy...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 17, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Heh, Sir Sweet, takes the cake. I see what you did there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sorry, just thought you'd assume if you knew...

Basically, keep the majority of Pikmin behind one of the larger walls around the centre of the arena while taking about 20 of the Pikmin you need. Though the Man-At-Legs might target them, its shots will be blocked by the walls. Just try not to let it too close, just in case.

Either way, I remembered another boss I utterly despise- one of the earlier bosses of Dragon Quest IX; the Master of Nu'un. Not only does he move twice per turn, but he also buffs his defence to extreme levels and uses a wind spell that has a tendency to go 'haywire'. Needless to say, he wiped the floor with me the first time I fought him. It's actually advised that you skip him until you're not level 15/16.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 17, 2014)

The Imprisoned, from Skyward Sword. It was okay fighting him once, but three times was excessive and dull. I'm probably the only person who didn't enjoy the game. I also agree about Puppet Ganon's third phase in Windwaker. That's another game that just didn't do it for me. I much prefer Phantom Hourglass over it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2014)

SuperiorTech said:


> The Imprisoned, from Skyward Sword. It was okay fighting him once, but three times was excessive and dull. I'm probably the only person who didn't enjoy the game. I also agree about Puppet Ganon's third phase in Windwaker. That's another game that just didn't do it for me. I much prefer Phantom Hourglass over it.



Oh my god, I forgot about The Imprisoned. Him too. 

And while I loved Skyward Sword, there are definitely flaws. Mainly gameplay flaws, thanks to the Wii Motion controls. You're not alone in not liking it, though. 

I will agree with you on Wind Waker. That's probably my least favorite Zelda to date.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 17, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god, I forgot about The Imprisoned. Him too.
> 
> And while I loved Skyward Sword, there are definitely flaws. Mainly gameplay flaws, thanks to the Wii Motion controls. You're not alone in not liking it, though.
> 
> I will agree with you on Wind Waker. That's probably my least favorite Zelda to date.



Yeah, they should have given us a choice between classic button controls and motion control.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 17, 2014)

When I was younger basically all the bosses from any Sonic game drove me crazy. Maybe I'd be better at it now but I remember them being really hard to defeat, especially the second-to-last boss in Sonic Adventure 2


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 17, 2014)

I personally love hard bosses. You get a sense of thrill knowing that you're fighting someone that could kill you in one hit. It's the easy ones that are annoying. I'm looking at you Ansem, Thanatos, and practically every other eggman boss. It`s sad to see that the final boss is probably easier than at least half the bosses you've faced in the game so far.


----------



## Brad (Aug 18, 2014)

The Hell Boss from Super Meat Boy. It's a pattern, but, until you learn the whole thing, the fight is almost impossible.


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 18, 2014)

Dainty a in Pokemon her battle was so boring and you felt absolutely no satisfaction beating her cause she was so easy,


----------



## samsquared (Aug 18, 2014)

Gigyas. *shudder*


----------



## JCnator (Aug 18, 2014)

My least favorite boss has to be the most anticlimactic fight I ever had in the video game history. It's called Cloud N. Candy from Yoshi's Story. Even though the whole game is mostly a cakewalk in first place, watch the video below on how hilariously easy is this guy.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgDUj4Uc2LM

freaking Boost Guardian...
like i could swear that i did that battle like 50 times... same goes for The End in MGS3... omg they're just the worst >_>


and Persona 3's final boss may be the most epic boss in the history of video games, but srsly... it's not a hard boss imo, but Moonless Gown and Night Queen are the stupidest things ever... srsly it's not cool especially when a final boss which already takes like 40 minutes to kill charms one of your teammates to buff and heal itself fully making you have to redo like another 10-20 minutes >_>


----------



## starlark (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm violating the rules by mentioning Amnesia too much but anyways,
Alexander in his final form. He's blue, 200 centuries or more old, floating and naked infront of a na?ve 20-something Londoner. It's not that he's my least favourite boss of all time, I actually quite like him, but I just find it really odd that he'd do such a thing without intentionally trying to start something.
Unless all aliens do that when they're trying to go home. :S


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 18, 2014)

xCryCry said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgDUj4Uc2LM
> 
> freaking Boost Guardian...
> like i could swear that i did that battle like 50 times... same goes for The End in MGS3... omg they're just the worst >_>
> ...



Oh God, I forgot about P3's last boss xD I started a rerun of P3 not so long ago, and the tank boss (Justice/Chariot I think?) Gave me so much trouble purely because the other SEES members kept on taking out one of them with a single attack, letting the other part o  it revive the knocked out one.  I mean for God's sake Mitsuru, don't you know when to use Mabufu instead of Bufula?
If that boss gave me so much trouble this run, I dread to think how long it'll take me when I get to the Last boss...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 18, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Oh God, I forgot about P3's last boss xD I started a rerun of P3 not so long ago, and the tank boss (Justice/Chariot I think?) Gave me so much trouble purely because the other SEES members kept on taking out one of them with a single attack, letting the other part o  it revive the knocked out one.  I mean for God's sake Mitsuru, don't you know when to use Mabufu instead of Bufula?
> If that boss gave me so much trouble this run, I dread to think how long it'll take me when I get to the Last boss...



I played P3P, and I think the game mechanics are different if you're playing the original PS2 version (which I'm guessing you guys are, since the party members are controlling themselves), but I think leveling up in Monad before you fight Nyx makes the battle much easier. I got up to level 90 before I did, with my party members slightly below, and the fight wasn't bad. Tedious, but not very hard. If you're going for a challenge, you could probably level up to the high 70's or low 80's to make it more difficult for yourself.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

The Zealot of the Lady in Bioshock Infinite. They're so annoying my god.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 18, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Oh God, I forgot about P3's last boss xD I started a rerun of P3 not so long ago, and the tank boss (Justice/Chariot I think?) Gave me so much trouble purely because the other SEES members kept on taking out one of them with a single attack, letting the other part o  it revive the knocked out one.  I mean for God's sake Mitsuru, don't you know when to use Mabufu instead of Bufula?
> If that boss gave me so much trouble this run, I dread to think how long it'll take me when I get to the Last boss...



i'm actually playing P3P right now for the Female MC run on hard mode (not NG+) and i just hit that boss not too long ago. really is a bit of a pain to beat as it kinda hits hard and the regeneration is a bit annoying lol. wasn't too bad tho since i always was grinding a lot cuz i needed money.

and yeah... the AI isn't too smart lol. kinda gets on my nerves at times haha



Lady Timpani said:


> I played P3P, and I think the game mechanics are different if you're playing the original PS2 version (which I'm guessing you guys are, since the party members are controlling themselves), but I think leveling up in Monad before you fight Nyx makes the battle much easier. I got up to level 90 before I did, with my party members slightly below, and the fight wasn't bad. Tedious, but not very hard. If you're going for a challenge, you could probably level up to the high 70's or low 80's to make it more difficult for yourself.



P3P really is easy mode for the game. it's too easy to just spend forever grinding (which i'm good at ._.) and the fact you control your members make the strategy different. i personally am playing using the game AI cuz i wanted to make my runthrough just like the original and makes it more challenging. and yeah when i did my first run through of FES, i was hard grinded Monad (thank you max stat/omni-element Lilim ) and hit level 95+ and had all the best personas and everything so Nyx was pretty easy except for when she started using Moonless Gown and my team sometimes killed themselves in one shot and Night Queen will always be a pain in the neck if you don't have the Null Charm and other res skills and stuff


----------



## Silversea (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh man I remember I used to have so much trouble with boost guardian in MP2. Then I played it again two years later and just did it with no issues at all, barely took any damage.

AH I knew I was forgetting something: Raem from FF Crystal Chronicles, I just couldn't do that guy, can't even get him to half. And then people tell me there is another boss after him too.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 19, 2014)

I hated Tabuu when I first played the SSE.


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 19, 2014)

This.







Not difficult. You probably won't even die.

But this thing ricochets around that little platform, and any time it nudges you or slithers away just in time to make you harmlessly strike its yellow shell, KAPEW you're gone in a flash and you have to make the trek back up. Again, and again.

I know going off the edge just makes you go to the previous floor, only a short distance from the staircase back up... but I think that hole in the middle leads straight to the _first floor_? And oh, after falling... the hit counter resets.

Oh the tedium... For some I'm sure it isn't hard at all to aim just right the first try, but for unskilled gamers (me) this thing is the worst. Luckily the second time fighting it at the endgame isn't hard at all (especially with an upgraded sword).


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts 2.


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 20, 2014)

I know it's not a full-game boss, just a level boss, but for some reason, I had so much trouble with Ursula in the original Kingdom Hearts.  I suppose it didn't help I was young when I played it and haven't replayed it since (BECAUSE OF HER!), but she gave me such grief that there was actually a huge hiatus in me playing the game because she frustrated me so much.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 21, 2014)

plaguedspirit said:


> I know it's not a full-game boss, just a level boss, but for some reason, I had so much trouble with Ursula in the original Kingdom Hearts.  I suppose it didn't help I was young when I played it and haven't replayed it since (BECAUSE OF HER!), but she gave me such grief that there was actually a huge hiatus in me playing the game because she frustrated me so much.


I remember having a difficult time with her too because of the swimming controls. All I did was let Donald and Goofy whittle down her health while I focused on dodging. You have to be the one to deliver the finishing attack though.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Smelter Demon from Dark Souls 2. My Blacksteel Katana +5 does almost no damage to it.. (standing next to it does very high burning damage after 3/4 health) after 30-50 tries.. i realized it was an optional boss... wahh...


----------



## rockthemike13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 chapter 3 metal dragon wyrm boss I hate it and spent hours on it and never beat it.
> 
> Shadow queen wasn't that bad. Bowser in Paper Mario 1 was harder.
> 
> Also Metroid Prime Thardus on hard difficulty is terrifying. He just spam steamrolls in dense fog (so you can't see anything), and he chases you around so you can't run out of the way.



I came here to state my opinion, and instantly caught your avatar/signature. 

I must say, I am extremely disappointed you didn't beat me to it.

THE EFFING MACHINE FROM ECCO THE DOLPHIN.

So many hours.  SO MANY HOURS TRYING TO BEAT THAT FREAKING LEVEL.  It's so ridiculously tough.  The level itself lasts about 5 minutes, as it side scrolls itself (you practically have to memorize the layout, or you'll get trapped), then you fight the boss.  The boss is insanely tough, and if you die, it takes you 
All...
the way back
TO
*THE
FREAKING BEGINNING
OF THE MACHINE!!!! *
Ecco is probably one of my favorite video games of all time.  But that last boss was sadistic.  It was horrendously evil.  It almost turned me off to video games for the rest of my life.  I still remember the day I beat it, it was such a monumental achievement in my life.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy 2, if you count the Hammer/Boomerang Bros. at the end of the Grandmaster Galaxy Daredevil run a boss then yes. xD


----------



## Gusmanak (Aug 22, 2014)

I disliked Mr.Tong in sleeping dogs, he basically walked into a room  and tarted to slaughter me, it was hard since he was that one character in the game with un-counterable hits.


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 23, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT prick! And he is back in _The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds_, too. Also, the Brute (aka 'Randy') from _Dead Space_. That guy was after me the whole game, always when I was low on ammunition. I hate you Randy. I hate you.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 24, 2014)

Fricken Gigadeon Graves from Scott Pilgrim VS. the world: the game
I really do struggle to beat him and to make it worse he is *Gideon Graves!!*


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh, right, clips. Meet 'Randy' from _Dead Space_ (go to 5 minutes, 19 seconds for the relevant part):


----------



## Jawile (Aug 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> PIKMIN 3: QUAGGLED MIRECLOPS
> 
> I have been able to do a no-death run of EVERY boss in this game except for this one. He is a pain in the A**. He stomps around, making the mud below him turn into water, which means death to every Pikmin besides blues. But you have to attack those feet he stomps around with, so a good amount of Pikmin will die if you send out non blue or winged Pikmin to attack his feet. And when he falls over and you can attack him, he will use his tongue to eat up any Pikmin on his body. And you have to call your Pikmin back the second he opens his mouth, because his tongue is freaking GIANT and will move around very quickly.
> 
> It's very satisfying seeing it die, though, because it lets out a big roar and falls into the ground, getting stuck in the mud. And since there is grass on top of it, if you go back to where it's enormous body is stuck in the mud the next day, there will be a ton of Pellet Posies grown on top of it, and butterflies.



OKAY SO I FOUND A STRATEGY TO BEAT IT WITHOUT LOSING ANY PIKMIN

Take ~20 Rock Pikmin and ~50-80 Winged Pikmin into the arena. Separate them, and take your Rock Pikmin to it to start the battle. Now get your Winged Pikmin as it starts stomping around, and leave behind your Rock Pikmin. Use a Spicy Spray and attack the closest foot, then grab your Rock Pikmin and destroy the Mireclops Crystal. Rinse and repeat, but use Spicy Sprayed Winged Pikmin to attack its head instead of using Rock Pikmin, and it should go down rather quickly.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 24, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the very least, he was a lot easier in Link's Awakening. All you had to do was use the Roc's Feather effectively and hit him when his tail was turned to you.

On another note, was I the only one who had trouble with the second boss (can't remember its name) and the Slime Eel?


----------

